

Ask HN: Please Re-Review My Webapp - boundlessdreamz

Site: http://www.celebsutra.com<p>Previous Review:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=869803<p>New since last review:<p>Top celebs by twitter activity and followers, Pictures shared by celebs are easily browseable and I think the celeb list was revamped after the previous review.<p>About:
Celebsutra aggregates tweets by celebrities. This a side project I was working on for fun<p>Design is by a friend of mine: http://sandosh.info/v2/pages/home/<p>Thanks in advance for spending your time on reviewing the site. :)
======
boundlessdreamz
Clickable links

<http://www.celebsutra.com>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=869803>

The image browser can become popular is my hunch.

<http://www.celebsutra.com/celebs/pictures>

~~~
prawn
(Not your target market, but I'm sure with some work your site could be
interesting to some.)

1\. As someone has already said, feature the photos more strongly in your
layout. Otherwise what you've put up is a little too like Twitter Lists,
right?

2\. Maybe make their name and photo larger (even if it means using a stronger
photo that isn't their current avatar).

3\. Upgrade the design - it's pretty bland and not very "celeb". Needs to be
brighter and bolder.

4\. You'll want to have more countries represented before plugging it to the
public - I'm sure you could do a country per evening for a couple of weeks,
just find a list of movie and sports stars, track them down online and get
them into your database.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
1: Yeah. Will be doing so

2: In the photo view or the tweets view ?

~~~
prawn
Tweets view. For celeb lovers, I imagine a big part of it is the vibrant looks
and identities and small avatars might not really cut it. Maybe just use a
larger version of their avatar because custom-creating your own adds more work
you don't want to be doing.

------
joez
Can you have a view that shows the last tweet of each celebrity you want to
see? This might be a good alternative to getting spammed by one prolific
celebrity (or one who is paying someone to twitter for them). This might go
against the real time grain though... maybe use AJAX and sort the a celebrity
who just tweeted to the top?

Also, reach out to some celebrities and see if you can get them to tweet you.
I know some maybe receptive if this will help them get more users. I.e. if you
know that users who followed Martha also likely followed Newt Gingrich, you
could build a suggestion engine. (you maybe able to scrape twitter for this
data?)

Hopefully this feedback was of nonzero value. Unfortunately, I don't think HN
is the same demographic as the one you are targeting :)

Edit: Oh I just had an interesting idea. When people sign up for your service,
give them an opt-in to also follow celebsutra. Whenever someone follows a
celeb through celebsutra, you RT their action. (@biggestcelebfan just follow
@bigceleb through @celebsutra) This could be a kind of discover engine for
people to find people with the same interest. I know it's a little spammy,
make it an easy opt out but it could easily create a viral loop.

------
delano
Interesting.

It would be more useful for me if it displayed only a subset of messages from
any one account. Some accounts are very active (e.g. Martha Stewart:
<http://www.celebsutra.com/tweets/index?profession=Corporate> ). I'd like to
be able to get a sense of what's happening from a single page.

What is your target audience by the way?

~~~
boundlessdreamz
If you register you can choose the celebs you want to see.

Target audience is anyone interested in following celebrity news. Readers of
tmz.com etc.

------
mailarchis
1\. I guess you might wanna test with putting fewer pics on home page but of
higher resolution if possible. It can be two rows with a simple right/left
arrows that pull in more pics without requiring the page to refresh.

2\. For login you can use Twitter's OAuth

